

Change.org Petition - LinkedIn: Protect your users from stalkers - pmikal
https://www.change.org/petitions/linkedin-protect-your-users-from-stalkers-and-help-keep-victims-safe

======
devicenull
How is a blocking feature going to help when it's trivial to create a new
account?

